# iOS price drops (time sensitive)



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2012)

check back here for price dropped apps 
Trigger Fist and Eliminator atm are free
Epoch is price dropped


----------



## Anorion (Sep 2, 2012)

ok

Dead Space at $0.99 (6.99 normally or 9.99 for pads)
Modern Combat 3: Fallen Nation is $0.99 (usually at 6.99)
AaAaAA!!! (Force = Mass x Acceleration), Gears, Aralon: Sword and Shadow HD all at 0.99

DrawRace Turbo Edition is free


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 2, 2012)

Dead space seems tempting


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes even I heard .. price drops are just for tomorrow(sept 3)  It is both for android and  IOS  to celebrate labor day.. which is on sept 3


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2012)

THOR: Son of Asgard

Temple Run: Brave is free
two Hunters titles at 0.99


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2012)

Gravity Guy is free

Infinity Blade and Infinity Blade II at .99 and 2.99 (5.99 and 6.99 normally)
*i.imgur.com/cMchl.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)

Free 2 Die is free
Angry Birds Space is price dropped
1112 series is on sale


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2012)

Velocispider free

Dead Space, Epoch, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Devil May Cry 4 Refrain, Call of Duty titles, Lego Harry Potter titles, all NFS, All Real Raxcing titles, Osmos, Risk, Sims titles, Angry Birds Space, Little Things, Peggle, Roboto, titles all price dropped

Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP price drop


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2012)

Avengers Initiative 50% off


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/zSap7.jpg
Carnivores: Ice Age Pro


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Oct 3, 2012)

I am willing to own iphone 5 and wanna use their latest iOS, but its way expensive on eBay. Is there any possibility that Apple could launch this device in India in collaboration with any network provider like they did in US and other countries, so that they may don’t ask this huge money for their device.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Bought Infinity Blade 1 @ .99  . Weird game.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2012)

Resident Evil games all at 0.99
N.O.V.A. 3, Dexter the Game (/HD), The Amazing Spider-Man all at 0.99
Lunar Racer is free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2012)

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! (Force = Mass x Acceleration) price dropped


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2012)

Surveillant is free
Super Mega Worm is free, this is a must download
Lili is 1.99


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2012)

Real Racing 2 at 0.99
JAM: Jets Aliens Missiles is free < looks camp, but a sucker for side-scrolling bullet hell shooters (one awesome old freeb is space deadbeef)
2012 The End Escape is free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2012)

Carmageddon (yeah that carmageddon) just released on iOS and it's currently free as part of the launch
there are some new funny bits added though
*i.imgur.com/j4Vpf.jpg
bunch of old pc games released lately, waiting for Revolt to get a price drop


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2012)

was waiting for this to price drop, surprised it dropped all the way to free: Ninjammin Beat-Jitsu


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2012)

Last Fish is free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 25, 2012)

Lane Splitter is free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2012)

Agent Dash is free
Cut the rope HD, Plants Vs Zombies and GTA Titles are price dropped.

Sentinel: Mars Defense, Babel Rising 3D, are free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2012)

Zombie Gunship free


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2012)

Zombie Toss is free for now. Store Page


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2012)

Sentinel 2, Aftermath free
Infinity Blade titles price drop


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2012)

aerox and spirits free


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2012)

Galaxy on Fire 2
Asphalt 7: Heat
Tap Tap Revenge 4
Verticus

and 

Crashsite
all free atm, download quickly, donno how long it will all last

Carmageddon price dropped


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2012)

I Dig It, Galactic Fantasy Prelude is free
Infinity Blade, Crow, Shadow Gun, Scorching Skies all price dropped


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Galaxy on Fire 2
> Asphalt 7: Heat
> Tap Tap Revenge 4
> Verticus
> ...


Oh damn misses this as I was too busy with my birthday yesterday lol

Do you think Carmagedon is worth the buy? And will it work on 2nd gen iPod Touch?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2012)

^many of the listed titles are still free till monday, but nope carmageddon wont work on 2nd gen ipod touch


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2012)

Storm in a Teacup price drop


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2012)

ARC Squadron price dropped


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2012)

Rayman Jungle Run price dropped


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

Crayon Physics Deluxe for iPad for next few hours  *itunes.apple.com/us/app/crayon-physics-deluxe-for/id551347494?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2012)

Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter Pro
Tilt to Live, both free

Real Racing 2 HD (iPad) price drop


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2012)

Pong is now on iOS. Free now as Atari celebrates Pong's 40th anniversary with free Pong World for iOS


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2012)

Draw Something Pro price dropped
Asphalt 7 free again


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Draw Something Pro price dropped
> Asphalt 7 free again




Thanks for posting. Too bad iPod doesn't support it.

BTW its only free in iOS now and not free on Android. Why is it always like this And not the other way round?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2012)

think gameloft knows the answer best to your q 
its not always like that at times the apps are cheaper over there, and they have price drops too
some companies compete for prices on similar games, and racing games is one of the most popular, you can expect these games (NFS/Asphalt/Real Racing) to occupy prices from 0-$1 to 6 on both stores at diff times 
bit of the cost and bloat can be blamed on entire buckets of pixel densities and screen sizes to design for, think of the sheer number of unique droids in the market, to the point that entire versions of games are dedicated to the features of some droids (XHD versions of games are differently priced, you dont have diff pricing for widescreen in the app store yet, its still just for HD)
one reason for many apps to occupy the 0 price point can be that iOS does not have sub $1 pricing, something Play does have


----------



## theserpent (Dec 10, 2012)

Why only ios price drops?
Change name to Android/Ios price drop?
Any idea when will there be an androd game sale?
Waiting to get some games


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

@Anorion thanks for the informative post. I will email Gameloft soon and see what they reply. Will do after exams are over next week.



theserpent said:


> Why only ios price drops?
> Change name to Android/Ios price drop?
> Any idea when will there be an androd game sale?
> Waiting to get some games



Very rarely there are sales. IOS has new deals DAILY.
Why don't you start for Android? Will be glad to post there.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2012)

cool.
eufloria price drop


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

Halfbrick's entire iOS game lineup is free today only | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2012)

Endless Road, Prince of Persia Retro free
Iron Man 2, The Dark Knight Rises price drop

Dead Rage: Revenge Soul  free
*i.imgur.com/rAMMd.jpg 

Spirit free

wipe out price dropped

and

Need for Speed Most Wanted Rs. 55 (lowest price point so far)


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2013)

Trainyard price drop


----------



## Anorion (Jan 16, 2013)

fractal combat, been getting regular updates over the past few months, free for 24  hours

*i.imgur.com/Le1gA.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2013)

Angry Birds Rio free


----------



## SunE (Jan 18, 2013)

Great thread man! Will be following it closely once I get my new iPad


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2013)

Hunters: Episode One free, along with HD version. Hunters 2 is price dropped.


----------



## noob (Jan 29, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Hunters: Episode One free, along with HD version. Hunters 2 is price dropped.


Thanks..downloaded HD version. Will check it out in evening...at office now.

How do you guys know about such price drops on games ? Source ?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2013)

iPad Apps, iPhone Apps, Deals and Discovery at App Shopper - Popular Recent Free Price Changes in Games for iOS 
appshopper is also available as app you can install it, and add items to the wishlist, so you get an alert if something you want drops in price 
before buying anything, check appshopper for history to see if there were prior price drops. if it has gone free or price dropped before, it is likely to hit that price point again. 

also touch arcade posts mosts of the good price drops and freebs, plus their forums has a promo code give away section, but these codes are used up soon after they are posted, and are normally used for promoting new games

Dark Nebula - Episode One is free


----------



## noob (Jan 29, 2013)

Anorion said:


> bloat can be blamed on entire buckets of pixel densities and screen sizes to design for, think of the sheer number of unique droids in the market, to the point that entire versions of games are dedicated to the features of some droids (XHD versions of games are differently priced, you dont have diff pricing for widescreen in the app store yet, its still just for HD)
> one reason for many apps to occupy the 0 price point can be that iOS does not have sub $1 pricing, something Play does have



Developer here. On Android you dont need to code for all the screen sizes present in market. Actully, You need to design only for 4 screen sizes.  



> xlarge screens are at least 960dp x 720dp
> large screens are at least 640dp x 480dp
> normal screens are at least 470dp x 320dp
> small screens are at least 426dp x 320dp



That's it. Nothing more. If it is an app, you only need to work on UI and code base is same.




> one reason for many apps to occupy the 0 price point can be that iOS does not have sub $1 pricing, something Play does
> have



In play store, If you make your Paid app as free, you cant revert that change. It remains free forever.  
About pricing : You can't have sub 1$ price for any app/game unless Google has some event. e.g 10bn app download event.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2013)

^hey that's cool, didn't know apps could not jump back to paid after being free on Play. or that sub $ pricings were all google events... wondering about android bundles

my src for that post was something similar, the user interface guidelines Metrics and Grids | Android Developers

esp the bit 


> The density buckets are LDPI, MDPI, HDPI, and XHDPI. Optimize your application's UI by designing alternative layouts for some of the different size buckets, and provide* alternative bitmap images for different density buckets.*



guess I read, "some of the different size buckets" to actually mean more than the number specified 

also, had read this on how the variety of devices affects the development of the content, can you confirm or clarify ? BBC News - Answers about Android


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2013)

Crazy John is free, it is like minigore


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2013)

EDGE Extended is free
Geared for iPad is free

Shadowgun, Lume and God of Blades price dropped

Ticket to Ride Pocket is free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2013)

Prose with Bros is free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 7, 2013)

Galaxy on Fire 2™ HD free... iPad owners download this right now, does not get much better than this


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2013)

Re-Volt Classic price dropped, yes it is a port of the pc game


bunch of Rovio games on sale for iPads, Angry Birds titles and Amazing Alex


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2013)

You made my day. 

Thanks.

You made my day. 

Thanks.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2013)

^yw
Anomaly Korea 50% off, Anomaly Warzone Earth HD also 50% off

Uber Racer 3D - Sandstorm 
it's an ok racer, def worth it for free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2013)

Super Monsters Ate My Condo! is free

Asphalt 7: Heat is Free

For the first time ever, Infinity Blade is free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 15, 2013)

Polara is free, for the first time, really good endless runner. sort of like gravity guy but changing colours based on platforms instead of orientation.

oh and last post didn't get bumped, infinity blade is still free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2013)

Avatar for iPad at Rs. 55
Amazing Spider-Man price drop


----------



## blurr (Feb 17, 2013)

I heard Infinity Blade is free on iOS this week. Did anybody get it?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2013)

^yep, played through two bloodlines, game is short, still cannot figure out how to parry properly 

Alien Zone is free again


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2013)

Plants vs. Zombies and HD free 
Lili price drop

Flashout 3D is free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2013)

Call of Mini: Zombies is free


----------



## Anorion (Mar 1, 2013)

Cut the Rope HD is price drpped


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2013)

Babylonian Twins is free

Sonic Recall is free, it's a memory match game with sound clips instead of pictures


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2013)

angry birds and angry birds HD free for the first time ever


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Mar 9, 2013)

Anorion said:


> angry birds and angry birds HD free for the first time ever



Great ! Thanks for the update


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2013)

Little Things Forever free


----------



## Anorion (Mar 22, 2013)

Death Rally free


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2013)

Blood Roofs is free... it's a funny game with good graphics that just look cheap and campy... it's an endless runner, where you are carrying someone who shoots while you do the running

and Black Shark along with Black Shark HD free for first time


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 25, 2013)

cool deals


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2013)

bookworm is free, for the first time ever, grab it before the day is over


----------



## Superayush (Mar 27, 2013)

Anorion said:


> bookworm is free, for the first time ever, grab it before the day is over



Anorion could you PM me when and If 8 ball pool my miniclip becomes free on App Store thanks.
Also you know someway to unlock all missions in app mayday


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2013)

^ok, nope and 
Sentinel 3: Homeworld is free


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

Rayman Jungle Run is a dolla


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Apr 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Rayman Jungle Run is a dolla



Thanks, bought it 



Anorion said:


> Rayman Jungle Run is a dolla



@Anorion, why does apple charge me rs.60 for a rs.55 game? This happened most of  the times i bought a game.

Any idea Anorion on the question I asked?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2013)

^ donno 
Crow is free


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2013)

Endless Road is free
Fruit Ninja and Fruit Ninja HD are free
tiki towers and tiki towers 2 free


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2013)

Super Mega Worm vs Santa 2 is free
tabletop racing is free

league of evil 2 is free - get this one for sure


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2013)

bastion price drop, 55 bucks


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2013)

asphalt 7 and carmageddon free


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2013)

Gravity Guy is free again
NOVA 3 also free


----------



## SunE (May 18, 2013)

Pudding Monsters is also free


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2013)

Angry Birds Space is free


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2013)

TowerMadness is free, it's a tower defense game with cartoony graphics, the game is playable and fun without the IAP turrets
Redline Rush is free, an endless racer in the style of an endless runner. graphics are on cheesy side, but gameplay is tough 
M.U.S.E. also free, tps that combines elements of deus ex and prototype


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man is 55 bucks


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2013)

Table Top Racing free


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2013)

League of Evil 2 is free
Infinity Blade 2 price dropped


----------



## arvindrao15 (Jul 1, 2013)

That's great, me to thinking to own it.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 3, 2013)

Any idea when will whatsapp become free ??


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2013)

nope, but bastion is price dropped

Sentinel 2 and 3 free. essential tower defense


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 7, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Any idea when will whatsapp become free ??


AFAIK whatsapp will never become free


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2013)

^aug, jan 2012 it was free, then in jan 2013, expect once at least drop between aug-oct


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jul 8, 2013)

Lots of free Apps/Games. Some of them include: Infinity Blade II, Where’s my Water?, Badland and Tiny Wings, Traktor DJ for iPhone,  Day One, Barefoot World Atlas.

Source: Popular apps now going for Free on the Apple App Store Apps | Applications | ThinkDigit News


----------



## Anorion (Jul 8, 2013)

+superbrothers


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2013)

The Sims Medieval, deadspace, peggle, mirror's edge, flight control all free


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2013)

Angry Birds Star Wars is free


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2013)

Prince of persia retro and aqua moto racing free


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2013)

Rayman jungle run price drop


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2013)

frozen synapse on sale


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2013)

minigore 2 is free


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2013)

Bad Piggies free


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

@ Anorion  Great work bro. I really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2013)

Cut the rope free

Zombie Highway, geared, geared 2 free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2013)

Asphalt 8 free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2013)

Ninjump deluxe and HD free


----------



## mastervk (Sep 30, 2013)

Good work ..Thanks for regular update.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 30, 2013)

Gravity guy 2 is free

and patapon Siege Of WOW! price drop


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2013)

Dark Nebula HD free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2013)

World of Goo, HD price drop
Riptide GP free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2013)

Asphalt 8 free


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Asphalt 8 free



Whether games like these, are free for only one day and then premium?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2013)

^yep
Asterix Mega Slap free


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^yep


Enjoy.. WP store doesn't have this kind of offers :/


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2013)

Velocispider free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2013)

Bike Baron free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2013)

After Earth free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 26, 2013)

Draw Race 2, Draw Race 2 HD free


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2013)

Bloodmasque by Square Enix free... AAA RPG
Zombies dont run free


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2013)

asphalt 8 free... again
so far there has been price drop once every month

and Ready Steady Bang is free. this game will let you know how far you would have gotten in the quick and the dead.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> asphalt 8 free... again
> so far there has been price drop once every month
> 
> and Ready Steady Bang is free. this game will let you know how far you would have gotten in the quick and the dead.



 thanks buddy


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2013)

Infinity Blade free

Boost 2 free


----------



## mastervk (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Anorion.Downloaded infinity blade.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2013)

World of Goo HD free


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2013)

Dark Nebula HD - Episode Two free


----------



## mastervk (Dec 18, 2013)

Instapaper is free this week .


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2013)

good time to buy paid apps, especially for ipad

all at Rs 55

Need for Speed Shift for iPad
BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY™ 2 for iPad
COMMAND & CONQUER™ RED ALERT™ for iPad


Deus Ex: The Fall
Burnout™ CRASH!

universal versions

Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light for both

Gryzor (Contra) : Evolution is free


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2013)

Angry Birds Star Wars II is free

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, Infinity Blade III prices dropped


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2013)

Some amazing apps on sale now. Check out *appsanta.co for discounts. I bought Tweetbot 3, which is the best Twitter client for iPhones, and Vesper, an extremely nicely designed personal note-taking app.

Also, check out this app: *itunes.apple.com/app/id777716569

Apple is going to give users one gift each day from December 26 to January 6. Could be a song, film, game or app. Get it.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 26, 2013)

26 Dec : Got free songs from apple


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

mastervk said:


> 26 Dec : Got free songs from apple



What songs??? Don't want to update to iOS 7...


----------



## SunE (Dec 26, 2013)

^^ Justin Timberlake songs from the iTunes London festival performance.

SexyBack(Live)
Take back the Night(Live)
True Blood
TKO


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2013)

for the first time ever, Rayman Jungle Run is freee


----------



## Anorion (Jan 9, 2014)

World War Z free


----------



## SunE (Jan 9, 2014)

Guys I think you should download an app called App of the Day HD. It gives you a free app everyday. Many times it's good apps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2014)

SunE said:


> Guys I think you should download an app called App of the Day HD. It gives you a free app everyday. Many times it's good apps.



Yeah it's a great app. But many of the apps that are posted here don't show up in the app though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Angry Birds Star Wars II is free
> 
> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, Infinity Blade III prices dropped



KOTOR is on IOS !!!!! ??


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2014)

yep. it's actually more fun than deus ex. we have games releasing continuously from every era, so nostalgia is common. 
pac-man is free.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2014)

Ski Safari: Adventure Time, Archangel both price dropped for first time
Special Enquiry Detail: The Hand that Feeds is free


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2014)

carmageddon free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 1, 2014)

ready steady bang free

Riptide GP2 price dropped to Rs. 55


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2014)

Gesundheit! and HD free


----------



## Krow (Feb 13, 2014)

Threes is the best match-3 game I've played in ages. Totally worth Rs 110. Is as polished as Letterpress. Simple, yet fun and very difficult to go above 384


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2014)

Dead Effect free
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed at 55 bucks


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2014)

Topia world builder is free. Its a toy more than a game. You get to create the terrain on a planet, put in diff types of prey and predators and watch trophic cascades unfold. Pretty educational as well, but fun for adults too.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2014)

Mutant Mudds free


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2014)

Jenga and Jenga HD free


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2014)

Ridge Racer Slipstream free
Worms 3 price dropped to 55 bucks


----------



## amayamartin82 (Mar 22, 2014)

clmlbx said:


> Yes even I heard .. price drops are just for tomorrow(sept 3)  It is both for android and  IOS  to celebrate labor day.. which is on sept 3



WOW! Great names over here I must say. Well I am personally very fond of Mutant Muds.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2014)

Osmos and Osmos HD price dropped to 55 bucks


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2014)

Tower Defense HD free
Papa Sangre II free
Lili price drop to 55 bucks

- - - Updated - - -

Carmageddon free again


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2014)

Stealth Inc is Rs 55 for the first time ever


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2014)

draw race 2 HD free

- - - Updated - - -

Draw Race 2 free


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2014)

ow. prices are listed as 60 instead of 55.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2014)

Warhammer Quest free for first time. normally priced at Rs. 300


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2014)

TowerMadness 2 price dropped to Rs. 60... looks like permanent price drop


----------



## Superayush (Apr 13, 2014)

When will this gta San Andreas price drop....-.-


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2014)

^yeah, looks like never again

*i.imgur.com/fKxJD66.jpg?1

Horn is freeee tho

- - - Updated - - -

Frozen Synapse Rs. 60

- - - Updated - - -

Contra : Evolution and Contra : Evolution HD free


----------



## Superayush (Apr 17, 2014)

Thx bro about contra


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2014)

Kid Tripp free


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

Tilt to Live 2: Redonkulous is Rs 60 for first time

- - - Updated - - -

Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic is Rs 250


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

Jenga and Jenga HD Free
Star Wars Pinball Free

- - - Updated - - -

minigore is free
Machinarium is Rs. 190 (Rs 300 normally)
Infinity Blade is Rs. 60 (Rs 370 normally)


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2014)

Rayman Jungle Run Rs 60


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2014)

infinity blade II Rs 60


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2014)

Machinarium Rs 190


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

The Descent HD is free for iPad

- - - Updated - - -

Flashout 2 is free


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2014)

Lego Batman, Lego LOTR, Lego HP all on sale at Rs. 60


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

Wish I could play KOTOR on android


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

Infinity Blade III Rs 190


----------



## Superayush (May 22, 2014)

Come on apple and rock star drop the price of gta SA waiting since ages -.-


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

^I wouldnt be so hopeful... there are some titles that don't have time to time price drops any more, and SA is among them. older asphalt titles, some games in the square enix lineup also like that.


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2014)

TowerMadness free


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

Infinity Blade II free
Tilt to Live 2: Redonkulous free
Tilt to Live free

Infinity Blade III is Rs 190 down from Rs 420


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

Republique is free

- - - Updated - - -

Limbo down to Rs 120 from Rs 300


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2014)

Deus Ex: The Fall  for *free* from IGN
Deus Ex: The Fall - IGN's Free Game of the Month - IGN


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2014)

Limbo down to Rs. 60


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

fruit ninja, fruit ninja puss in boots and HD versions of both are free

- - - Updated - - -

The Wolf Among Us - Ep. 1: Faith - IGN's Free Game of the Month - IGN


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Downloaded Fruit Ninja puss in boots.. :thumbsup:

Also, Can u please suggest any good Crossword games ( like "The Newyork Times Crossword" ) ?? MY only Requirement is : It should not require Internet Connection & Difficulty level must be moderate


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

I like QatQi its free, some optional features use Internet tho


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2014)

nfs most wanted price dropped to 60


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2014)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier free

- - - Updated - - -

TrueSkate free

- - - Updated - - -

RealBoxing free


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Real Boxing free ??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 27, 2014)

Magnetized also free
you can play it here (in web browser) to check out how it is > Play Magnetized, a free online game on Kongregate


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

Laser Hell free
infinity blade III rs 190


----------



## Anorion (Jul 5, 2014)

boost 2 free


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2014)

Devil Shard free

- - - Updated - - -

Assassin's Creed Pirates free
Symmetrain free

- - - Updated - - -

Stealth Inc Rs 60

- - - Updated - - -

Jenga is free again, but not Jenga HD, maybe they forgot?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2014)

frozen synapse rs 60


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2014)

The Descent HD free

- - - Updated - - -

True Skate free


----------



## Anorion (Jul 29, 2014)

Anomaly Korea Rs 60


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2014)

guys this is the best deal in a long time
Joe Dever's Lone Wolf is Free
normally, it is Rs 300

- - - Updated - - -

bit.trip run is dropped to Rs. 60

- - - Updated - - -

why do these things happen all together

Order and Chaos online is Free
Ready Steady Play is Free too, those who liked Ready Steady Bang will like this one


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

Epoch 2 and Blueprint 3d free

- - - Updated - - -

RollerCoaster Tycoon 4 Mobile freee


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2014)

Castle Raid free

- - - Updated - - -

Blueprint 3D free

- - - Updated - - -

Re-Volt Classic free for a day


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

Kotoro free

The Last Express price dropped to Rs 60

- - - Updated - - -

True Skate free! grab it while it lasts


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2014)

one of the highest rated iOS titles, VVVVVV is on sale at Rs. 60


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2014)

Worms 3 price drop to Rs 60 from Rs 300

- - - Updated - - -

Assassin's Creed Pirates free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2014)

Riddick: The Merc Files free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2014)

This Is Not a Test: A Survival RPG Comic is Free

- - - Updated - - -

Little Frights free

- - - Updated - - -

Godfire Rs 60


----------



## Anorion (Sep 19, 2014)

Fieldrunners 2 and Fieldrunners 2 HD free

- - - Updated - - -

Battle Riders Rs. 60

- - - Updated - - -

Zombie Highway: Driver's Ed free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2014)

God of Blades is free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2014)

2K DRIVE free for first time


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> God of Blades is free





Anorion said:


> 2K DRIVE free for first time



Thanks both apps free till when? Waiting for my sister's iphone to deliver 
Subscribing this thread


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2014)

^can't predict duration of price drops, some times it's a few hours, at times a day, and some times a week, and some times permanent


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

^ okay thx


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2014)

Bioshock down to 670 from 920

- - - Updated - - -

Ravensword : Shadowlands price drop to Rs. 60

Warhammer Quest Free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 28, 2014)

Castle Raid and Castle Raid 2 free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2014)

Tower Madness 2 is freeee

- - - Updated - - -

Cut the Rope 2 Rs 60


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2014)

Frozen Synapse down to Rs. 190 from Rs. 620
Draw Race 2 and HD both down to Rs. 60


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2014)

Bike Baron free

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> When will this gta San Andreas price drop....-.-


GTA San Andreas first price drop. To Rs 250 from RS 420
GTA Vice City is Rs 190

- - - Updated - - -

World of Goo HD Rs 60


----------



## Superayush (Oct 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Bike Baron free
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Thanks though rs 50-100 should had been good price since its been long from their release ..-.-


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2014)

Limbo down to Rs 120 from Rs 300
Organ trail down Rs 60 from Rs 190
Dark Meadow down to Rs 60 from Rs 370


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2014)

Cut the Rope 2 $ .99

- - - Updated - - -

Cut the Rope Experiments price dropped to $.99
Boson X free it's an endless runner in a particle accelerator


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2014)

Walking Dead: The Game - Season 2 Free


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

Unstoppable Gorg: Free

*itunes.apple.com/in/app/id473900674?mt=8


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

Infinity Blade III $ 2.99


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2014)

Duet price dropped to $ .99

- - - Updated - - -

Bit.Trip.Run is free


----------



## Anorion (Nov 16, 2014)

All worms games dropped tp $.99
Baylonian Twins HD down to $1.99


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2014)

The Wolf Among Us is free

- - - Updated - - -

Real Racing 2 HD $6.99 > $.99
Real Racing 2 $4.99 > $.99
Osmos for iPad $4.99 > $.99
Sky Gamblers: Storm Raiders $4.99 > $.99
Rayman Jungle Run $2.99 > $.99
Cytus $1.99 > $.99
Blueprint 3D HD $1.99 > $.99
Prince of Persia The Shadow and the Flame $2.99 > $.99


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2014)

Tetris down to $ .99 from $ 2.99


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2014)

Heads Up! is free. It's the smartphone version of that game people play in Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Anorion (Nov 27, 2014)

Banner Saga, The Dark Knight Rises, and Republique price drop 

Guardians of the Galaxy: The Universal Weapon free


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2014)

Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP price drop

- - - Updated - - -

Joe Dever's Lone Wolf free

- - - Updated - - -

Warhammer quest down to $1 from $5


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2014)

Mini motor racing free

- - - Updated - - -

Sometimes You Die $.99


----------



## Anorion (Dec 3, 2014)

God of Light is free. Soundtrack by unkle.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2014)

crazy taxi $0.99


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2014)

Riptide GP2 free

Broken Age down to $4.99

- - - Updated - - -

Horn down to $1.99 from $6.99


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2014)

Shadow Blade free


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2014)

Line Runner free


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2014)

The Nightmare Cooperative free

- - - Updated - - -

The Firm free

- - - Updated - - -

Jenga free


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2014)

Gangstar Vegas free

- - - Updated - - -

Ticket to Ride price drop

- - - Updated - - -

Fruit Ninja Free

- - - Updated - - -

Colossatron free
Minigore 2: Zombies free


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2014)

Bastion, Badland, Bioshock, Oceanhorn, Leo's Fortune, The Room Two, FTL, Space Age and Thomas Was Alone are all on sale.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 2, 2015)

game dev story down to $.99


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2015)

Frozen Synapse down to $2.99


----------



## Anorion (Jan 14, 2015)

Marvel Pinball Free


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2015)

Tail Drift free


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 22, 2015)

Anorion said:


> game dev story down to $.99



this one is good !


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2015)

its back to $3.99 now

- - - Updated - - -

Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath is down to $3.99

link to review for those unfamiliar with the game


----------



## Anorion (Jan 26, 2015)

True Skate is free

- - - Updated - - -

Fruit Ninja Free


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2015)

Battle Riders is free
and Tomb Raider II price drop to $.99


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

Magnifico free for iPad


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2015)

Angry Birds Seasons HD is free

- - - Updated - - -

Angry Birds Seasons Free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2015)

Ticket to Ride down to $2.99

- - - Updated - - -

Drift Sumi-e free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)

Frozen Synapse and Frozen Synapse HD free
Duet Free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2015)

Botanicula is down to $1.99
Yet it moves is freeee


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2015)

I used to avoid posting Gameloft titles here... but cannot let my personal bias come in the way anymore if someone else can enjoy
so
Modern Combat 5: Blackout is Free


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2015)

Anorion said:


> _Botanicula is down to $1.99_
> Yet it moves is freeee



Botanicula is highly recommended, the best soundtrack among all mobile games period


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

Dark Echo is free
5 stars on TA


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2015)

XCOM®: Enemy Within down to $4.99
and Bioshock down to $2.99


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2015)

Call of Duty®: Strike Team down to $1.99


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

Chillaxian free

- - - Updated - - -

Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath down to $2.99


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

FOTONICA down to $.99


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2015)

2k drive free


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2015)

Stealth INC Free


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2015)

SW:KOTOR down to $2.99


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

^Hey ano, you should really try this game,  trust me you will love it.. Its a turn based RPG with an amazing storyline


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2015)

I lost interest after a while
but I intend to come back to it, this looks like a game you can keep playing through forever


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2015)

Superayush said:


> Come on apple and rock star drop the price of gta SA waiting since ages -.-



Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas is now at the lowest ever price of $2.99

Monument Valley and Counterspy down to $0.99


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2015)

Infinity Blade III down to $2.99
Final Fantasy VI down to $7.99


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2015)

Kotoro is free. It's a puzzle game based on blending (adding and subtracting) coloured orbs to get a target colour.


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2015)

Cut the Rope 2 $.99


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2015)

Carmageddon free
Death Rally free


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

XCOM Enemy Within and Bioshock down to ₹300 from ₹600


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2015)

Infinity Blade is Free


----------



## Adityag (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for this info
I wanted to play the infinity blade series since I bought my ipad mini...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2015)

Duke Nukem : Manhattan Project is free
Game of Thrones by Telltale games is free


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2015)

hai, Anorion, i want you to try out the Game Of Thrones game, i found the story to mirror the Starks in almost every way, but still had a lot of originality..Yesterday Episode 5 launched, so it might be a good idea to try it out now

Episode 5 best story so far, liked it alot

(TRY ON PC, for  a better experience)


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2015)

Hitman GO down to $ .99


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2015)

Nihilumbra is free


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2015)

Repulze is free


----------



## noob (Sep 24, 2015)

Purify one-time limited sale for $0.99


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2015)

Doodle Jump SpongeBob SquarePants free


----------



## noob (Sep 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Doodle Jump SpongeBob SquarePants free



*itunes.apple.com/in/app/id797811044


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

ow should have linked every time. 
This is a very long slump in price drops. I think time of price drops is done, now it will all be handled via IAP.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2015)

Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project free


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2015)

Tales from the Borderlands is free. Get it now. 
*itunes.apple.com/in/app/tales-from-the-borderlands/id934090827
was 300


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

Edge Extended Free
*itunes.apple.com/in/app/edge-extended/id455112100

Labyrinth free
*itunes.apple.com/in/app/labyrinth/id284571899


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2015)

Worms 4 down to Rs 60 from Rs 300
*itunes.apple.com/in/app/worms-4/id981535263


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2015)

Lara Croft go down to Rs 120 from Rs 300
*itunes.apple.com/in/app/lara-croft-go/id971304016


----------



## Anorion (Feb 2, 2016)

Symmetrain is free


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2016)

Five Minutes Before is free>  Five Minutes Before on the App Stor
*a4.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple69/v4/2d/0f/aa/2d0faa1b-e833-c73a-db68-79d31e3b5c60/screen640x640.jpeg


----------

